# Add/adhd



## something987 (Jul 20, 2014)

Is it common for SPs to be diagnosed with this? I feel like there is a correlation between us and this disease. Not like we aren't meant for the traditional schooling method or anything but something about having Se as a primary or secondary function means it's hard to concentrate.

I feel like it might be a xxxP thing in general but it seems like in my experience, Si is a little better at retaining facts/pieces of data than elusive Ni.


----------



## f8alz28 (Nov 13, 2014)

Haven't posted in a while. There's a doctor here who doesn't think this is so, forgot his name. I, however, am ESTP with an ADHD diagnosis. I can see how there might be misdiagnoses when personality is factored in, but it's a pretty accurate diagnosis for me.


----------



## hellofornow (Sep 4, 2015)

I am also an ESTP diagnosed with ADHD. It made school difficult but I still managed to get mostly A's. My dad is an ISFP who also has ADHD. So I agree, I think SPs are more likely to get add/adhd. Don't know why, but it just makes sense


----------



## bigstupidgrin (Sep 26, 2014)

I read a book where they found that SPs are far more likely to do poorly in school. And I'm blaming that on the structure of schools, not SPs. SPs are under-represented in teachers, at least in America. I wouldn't be surprised if it at least _appears_ like SPs have ADHD.


----------



## f8alz28 (Nov 13, 2014)

bigstupidgrin said:


> I read a book where they found that SPs are far more likely to do poorly in school. And I'm blaming that on the structure of schools, not SPs. SPs are under-represented in teachers, at least in America. I wouldn't be surprised if it at least _appears_ like SPs have ADHD.


This


----------



## BlueMajorelle (Oct 20, 2015)

ISFP with ADD diagnosis. Never struggled with the H. I've gotten better with managing it as I've gotten older, but it's still a struggle particularly when my students are acting squirrelly (half of them are diagnosed with ADHD) and I can't focus either. Just bad mix all around. But I feel like I can relate and connect with my students with attention disorders. I feel like SP's are underrepresented in teaching staff because we tend to not like to be boxed in by rigid standards that public schools held and we do our own thing. Usually we don't last long. The ones who do last end yo being the maverick teachers. We just don't give a flying potato about state standards and testing and educational bureaucracy.


----------



## BlueMajorelle (Oct 20, 2015)

bigstupidgrin said:


> I read a book where they found that SPs are far more likely to do poorly in school. And I'm blaming that on the structure of schools, not SPs. SPs are under-represented in teachers, at least in America. I wouldn't be surprised if it at least _appears_ like SPs have ADHD.


SP with ADD and I am a teacher. I can confirm this. Although I never struggled with hyperactivity, I do find I can connect more easily with students who have attention problems. It also helps them connect with me too, knowing I can relate to their struggles. 

SPs are underrepresented in education. Most teachers are usually Judging types, and I've found that I need to take some leaves out of the SJs and NJs books to be effective at my job. You need to give children freedom to grow but children also need boundaries and order and structure, and that's just not something I am naturally good at providing.


----------



## Most Awesome Flyer (Sep 28, 2015)

I know two ENFPs, one with ADD and the other with ADHD( though he almost never behave hyperactive)


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

I can't say one way or the other. ENTP with ADHD and depression.


----------



## hypernova_calm (May 15, 2015)

I've been diagnosed twice with Asperger's. There seems to be some overlap with the symptoms of ADD/HD which I why I mention it.


----------



## Krispie (Sep 18, 2015)

Apparently, I show 'subjective signs' of adult add.


----------



## Hottest_Commie_Ever (Nov 11, 2015)

Well, since most descriptions of SP types include "impulsive" and "action-oriented" and the like, it's hard for the rest of the types to _not_ stereotype SPs as ADD/ADHD...

Not sure, though. I think you could be diagnosed with ADHD no matter what your type is.







proves that even though IxxJ people with ADHD are rare, they exist. It's hard to say whether this is more common among SP/Se types, though. I've heard people claiming ENFPs are likely to be ADHD.

Random thought: what about the Enneagram Type 7? That seems to include some ADHD traits, i feel.


----------



## sparklehorsette (Oct 13, 2016)

ISFP here with ADHD. I was only diagnosed with it after I finished high school (if I were diagnosed earlier, I might have been more clever with my management back then). I think mental illness can put alot of emphasis on single functions, I do also have Bipolar which makes me unpredictable (it took me years to realize that I'm a Fi-dom for reasons that exist outside my conditions). So an SP with ADHD may have Se that 'overshadows' their Ti or Fi (which can at times manage the extroverted function).

Keep in mind: people with ADHD / ADD can be any type. But that SP side is so strong and correlates with my ADHD, and its important for me to recognize it.


----------



## AliceKettle (Feb 2, 2014)

I'm an ISFP who's been diagnosed and treated for ADHD ever since I was six years old. Yeah, I can imagine that SP types would be far more likely likely to be diagnosed with ADD/ADHD than other types because of their dominant/auxiliary Se function that make them come off as very easily distracted by many things all at once in their surroundings, and their slow-moving attitude and love of indulging in the physical present moment can make them come off as very poor planners who are lazy. However, ANY MBTI type could be diagnosed with ADHD. It's not something that's exclusive to JUST SP types.


----------

